# Sandhill Park Fire



## krela (Nov 22, 2011)

Just seen on the news that Sandhill Park in Somerset has gone up in smoke. 

That's a shame.


----------



## highcannons (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.dsfire.gov.uk/news/newsd...dentID=18535&siteCategoryId=3&T1ID=26&T2ID=35

Link to Fire Brigade news.........derelict property, early hours, fire started on first floor....arson! My opinion...


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 22, 2011)

Was this the manor house that had alarms when triggered,secca would drive up to investigate?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh damn, that really is a shame. One of those places that's been on my list for ages.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 22, 2011)

That is such a shame but it really does seem like arson to me - then again, what else could it be at a derelict property? 

Was planning a visit to that area for family later this month so will scrap it off my list of places to see whilst im around


----------



## audi-adam (Nov 22, 2011)

unbelievable ! my grandparents used to work there when it was operating, fecking chavs go set fire to something else !!!


----------



## krela (Nov 22, 2011)

highcannons said:


> http://www.dsfire.gov.uk/news/newsd...dentID=18535&siteCategoryId=3&T1ID=26&T2ID=35
> 
> Link to Fire Brigade news.........derelict property, early hours, fire started on first floor....arson! My opinion...



Well there was no gas...


----------



## highcannons (Nov 22, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> unbelievable ! my grandparents used to work there when it was operating, fecking chavs go set fire to something else !!!



Do you think chavs would be mooching about there in the early hours? Can you think who else might benefit, without accusing anybody in this forum!!


----------



## audi-adam (Nov 22, 2011)

well there is the developer getting rid of a spanner in the works as far as planning permission go`s, but there were alot of chavs hanging about up there, either way its a shame


----------



## lilli (Nov 22, 2011)

I liked Sandhill ... esp when there was an old fire engine to climb on!


----------



## krela (Nov 22, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> well there is the developer getting rid of a spanner in the works as far as planning permission go`s, but there were alot of chavs hanging about up there, either way its a shame



It's really set the developers plans back. I very much doubt it was the developer. There were all sorts of strange people "using" the building.


----------



## audi-adam (Nov 23, 2011)

Having looked into it more it appears it was going to be turned into luxury flats , so yes this must be a huge blow for the developers !, another ireplacable piece of local history go's up in smoke


----------



## mookster (Nov 23, 2011)

Chav arson without a doubt, yet another very wet building going up in flames


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2011)

mookster said:


> Chav arson without a doubt, yet another very wet building going up in flames



There were an awful lot of ghost hunters using the building too, it only takes one tealight flame...


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 23, 2011)

If only they had security inside the building. It's when the security moves out that other people move in.


----------



## Bax__ (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw in the Fire Brigade report that asbestos was involved. This is a huge cost to get rid of normally and I have been told it's much cheaper for the building if it's disposed of through the effects of a fire in that the insurance company pays for it or something along those lines. In times like these where property isn't selling very fast it may be that to get some return the building was destroyed so don't rule out the developer although arson/willful fire raising is easy to spot it is very difficult to prove who was responsible....


----------



## lilli (Nov 24, 2011)

Bax__ said:


> I saw in the Fire Brigade report that asbestos was involved. This is a huge cost to get rid of normally and I have been told it's much cheaper for the building if it's disposed of through the effects of a fire in that the insurance company pays for it or something along those lines. In times like these where property isn't selling very fast it may be that to get some return the building was destroyed so don't rule out the developer although arson/willful fire raising is easy to spot it is very difficult to prove who was responsible....



Its still a huge cost to get rid of it even if there has been a fire though - the price tag to get the West Park Hall asbestos free was huge!


----------



## Bax__ (Nov 28, 2011)

lilli said:


> Its still a huge cost to get rid of it even if there has been a fire though - the price tag to get the West Park Hall asbestos free was huge!



Lilli,

Yes that's true but I'm sure the responsibility for the cost is transferred from the owner either to the insurance company or the local council. So the developer get the removal paid for rather than it becoming his/their cost.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 30, 2011)

F*ckers!! Was gonna look at this last time I was down in Devon but didn't bother with it


----------



## KingRat (Nov 30, 2011)

Bax__ said:


> Lilli,
> 
> Yes that's true but I'm sure the responsibility for the cost is transferred from the owner either to the insurance company or the local council. So the developer get the removal paid for rather than it becoming his/their cost.



The cost wont be transferred to the local authorities and I can't see any developer wanting the cost to go to their insurance company either - can you imagine the premiums they'd have to pay on any future development insurance. FWIW my money is on the local neds.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 30, 2011)

KingRat said:


> The cost wont be transferred to the local authorities and I can't see any developer wanting the cost to go to their insurance company either - can you imagine the premiums they'd have to pay on any future development insurance. FWIW my money is on the local neds.


You'd be surprised!


----------



## Saz123 (Dec 10, 2011)

found some pictures of the fire here.. 

http://www.somersetcountygazette.co...deard/view/gallery_237680.Sandhill_Park_Fire/

ironic that this place used to be the Blazes, fire engine museum of the south west

unbelievable!


----------



## lnorth (Dec 10, 2011)

Arrests made: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-16002962


----------



## Ellis (Dec 30, 2011)

can still visit, it wouldn't be the same but would be interesting i guess


----------



## kat'n'lou (Jan 9, 2012)

:icon_evil vile people..... there will be nothing left of history and interest in this county soon...... i have some good pictures for my collection. pleased i managed to see it for myself before this happened.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 30, 2012)

has anyone got any piccys inside and out post fire?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-somerset-17042008 

They have caught them anyway


----------

